# Need advice!



## dodidoki (Feb 7, 2022)

Some of my bessaes does that: begins to grow upwards.Pot is full of roots.


----------



## paphfreak (Feb 7, 2022)

I wrap these growths with sphagnum & keep it wet. They root quickly. When I repot I usually divide the plant by the height of the growths.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2022)

Yep. Air-layering time.


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 7, 2022)

paphfreak said:


> I wrap these growths with sphagnum & keep it wet. They root quickly. When I repot I usually divide the plant by the height of the growths.


Many thaks.I will do.


----------



## Ray (Feb 7, 2022)

Does besseae grow on steep hillsides?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 7, 2022)

Ray said:


> Does besseae grow on steep hillsides?



I don't think so, but they may be trying to "scamper up" a stream bank that gets flooded.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 7, 2022)

Yes they do, Ray. The ascending rhizome is a way for P. besseae to climb the hill toward the light. The base of the ascending rhizome would end up close enough to the hillside above it to root.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 7, 2022)

How often do you repot your besseae's?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 7, 2022)

In-situ photos and the descriptions of the visitors to their habitat all indicate that they grow on steep hill where the water is constantly present, either in the form of seeping through the soil line at the roots zone or dripping from above. The way they grow must be an adaptation to survive in such an environment. Not the best for pot culture. 
I gave up a while ago. simply couldn't deal with the way they grow at home. I wasn't willing to go too far in accommodating with their growth habit.


----------



## abax (Feb 7, 2022)

Me too Happy. The climbing doesn't bother me much, but the sensitivity to warmth does.


----------



## Ray (Feb 8, 2022)

Sounds like “tray culture” with a support to raise one end might be in order.


----------



## SuperPaph (Feb 8, 2022)

tomkalina said:


> Yes they do, Ray. The ascending rhizome is a way for P. besseae to climb the hill toward the light. The base of the ascending rhizome would end up close enough to the hillside above it to root.


Wow!!! Interesting!!!


----------



## Lucienne (Feb 9, 2022)

@dodidoki maybe this topic will help?
I used this sistem with Calurum. Luckily, the others don't cause such problems yet.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 11, 2022)

This is how they do it at Tokyo Orchid Nursery.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Feb 12, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> This is how they do it at Tokyo Orchid Nursery.


It looks like a solid mass of sphag/live sphag?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 13, 2022)

i think so but didnt dig around


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2022)

Tilted, like on the slope of a hill. Thanks for sharing.


----------

